# Carta de No Antecedentes (Federal) revisited



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

For the naturalization process, I’ve now come to obtaining the Carta de No Antecedentes Penales (both state and federal) which are the final documents to collect given that they expire after only 30 days. The one for Colima is available on-line for printout, simply needing your CURP. The last I heard the *Federal* No Antecedentes can only be obtained through the required pilgramage from far corners of the Republic to supplicate at the Templo Mayor de la Burocracia (Calzada de Tlalpan No. 2962 CDMX). Curiously, six years back, there was a plan to decentralize this process that would have made the document available in every state. My guess is that it fizzled from internal bureaucratic resistance because now there’s no mention of it. Quite disappointing that the process is firmly stuck in the 19th Century. Has anything changed recently? In any case, thanks for allowing me to vent!:yell:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> For the naturalization process, I’ve now come to obtaining the Carta de No Antecedentes Penales (both state and federal) which are the final documents to collect given that they expire after only 30 days. The one for Colima is available on-line for printout, simply needing your CURP. The last I heard the *Federal* No Antecedentes can only be obtained through the required pilgramage from far corners of the Republic to supplicate at the Templo Mayor de la Burocracia (Calzada de Tlalpan No. 2962 CDMX). Curiously, six years back, there was a plan to decentralize this process that would have made the document available in every state. My guess is that it fizzled from internal bureaucratic resistance because now there’s no mention of it. Quite disappointing that the process is firmly stuck in the 19th Century. Has anything changed recently? In any case, thanks for allowing me to vent!:yell:



It has been two years now since I went through the process. But at that time it still required a trip to CDMX. In fact, I came within one day of having to go back to CDMX again and get another. A woman in SRE counted the days since the date on my federal No Antecedentes Criminales certificate and it was expiring the next day.


----------

